# Walnut burl



## DKMD (Sep 4, 2012)

Walnut burl about 6" in diameter. Finished with antique oil. The topper is African blackwood and coco sticks… I don't know what coco sticks are, but I bought some at a craft store a while back with thoughts of using them on a turning.

Comments, criticism, and suggestions always appreciated.

[attachment=10195]


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 4, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Walnut burl about 6" in diameter. Finished with antique oil. The topper is African blackwood and coco sticks… I don't know what coco sticks are, but I bought some at a craft store a while back with thoughts of using them on a turning.
> 
> Comments, criticism, and suggestions always appreciated.



just beutifull dave super job duck


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 4, 2012)

beautiful piece of wood well turned! Looks like a very small opening, that always amazes me!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 5, 2012)

I really like it ! I don't know what coco sticks are either - but it works! Very creative.
Scott


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 5, 2012)

As always beautiful wood and super craftmanship.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 5, 2012)

Where do you find the time to crank out so many beautiful pieces? Cocoa sticks look like cat whiskers.  Very nice David.


----------



## Vern Tator (Sep 5, 2012)

Very nice David. I like the finial, it fits and it's different from the norm.


----------



## Bluestingray (Sep 13, 2012)

Beautiful Excellent choice for finish, make ya wanna touch the thing.


----------



## bench1holio (Sep 14, 2012)

fantastic peice david! i love the use of the coco sticks  ...need to get me some of that artistic flair


----------



## BarbS (Sep 14, 2012)

Very classy, David. The finial and sticks make it a real eye-catcher. Lovely walnut, too. Your work is always first class, thanks for showing it!


----------



## HillybillyGirl (Sep 14, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Walnut burl about 6" in diameter. Finished with antique oil. The topper is African blackwood and coco sticks… I don't know what coco sticks are, but I bought some at a craft store a while back with thoughts of using them on a turning.
> 
> Comments, criticism, and suggestions always appreciated.



 Very Beautiful, how did you do the inside, just looking for tips 
Catherine


----------



## DKMD (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks all!

Catherine, I used my monster hollowing rig and a Sorby midi hollowmaster to hollow this one. You've got a great teacher right there at home, but I'd suggest you start with some open forms using the hollowing tools... That way you can see what the cutter is doing and how it feels. As you get less dependent on seeing the cutter, you can work through smaller openings just based on feel. Hollowing is definitely a 'feel thing'.


----------

